
Show HN: Catch'Em All – frameworkless app from JSON to PWA - grodes
https://ac-catchemall.com
======
foobarbecue
What does the button with the picture of the classical building do? I didn't
notice any effect when I trapped it.

~~~
delgaudm
It seems to hide / reveal the being(s) you clicked on. Otherwise, I have no
idea what this is doing or is for.

Edited to add: Maybe it means "library"? as in you can see the library of all
the creatures?

------
Gys
How would you define 'frameworkless'? Not using React or Vue or something?

~~~
grodes
yeah, thats it, it has been built generating an html from the scrapped data
and then giving it interactivity with good old vanilla js

